# Le bouton droit ne fonctionne plus????



## nathalie2309 (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Tite question : mon mari répare un portable (macbook Pro) et le bouton droit ne fonctionne pas.

Pour utiliser cette fonction, il a dû aller dans le trackpad et maintenant il peut faire l'option "bouton droit" en appuyant avec les deux doigts au centre du trackpad

Mais bon, c une situation temporaire....

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment retrouver le fonctionement du bouton droit?

Merci


----------



## gmaa (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
En attendant...
*Ctrl + Clic* = Bouton droit de la souris.


----------



## nathalie2309 (8 Avril 2011)

merci pour l'info....... ca marche.  Mais il faut qu'on trouve une solution pour le bouton droit ...... enfin, s'il y en a une !!!!


----------



## sw38 (8 Avril 2011)

Dans les options du Tarckpad (paramètre système) normalement y a une option pour activer le clique droit.


----------



## tombom (8 Avril 2011)

sw38 a dit:


> Dans les options du Tarckpad (paramètre système) normalement y a une option pour activer le clique droit.



je complete :

Preferences systeme / trackpad / rubrique "un doigt" / cocher "clique secondaire" / et choisir le coin désiré... (droit je suppose  )


----------



## diggatec (23 Décembre 2012)

tombom a dit:


> je complete :
> 
> Preferences systeme / trackpad / rubrique "un doigt" / cocher "clique secondaire" / et choisir le coin désiré... (droit je suppose  )


 
salut tu fait :  preferences systeme / clavier et sourie / puit metre bouton socondaire , voila bon courage


----------



## renan35 (24 Décembre 2012)

sur les macbook ancien, pour faire clic droit, c'est 2 doigts sur le trackpad + clic. Il n'y a pas de clic droit physique.

C'est peut-etre différent sur les macbook récents...


----------

